# Substitute for Sunn model T amp?



## maat (Sep 9, 2008)

How's it going guys?

"Doomcore" LOL In the vein of Old Man Gloom and Zozobra...any recommendations?

End result: sounding like a cross between this and Adam Jones' rig.



I've already secured what I've found to my ears to be a decent solid state power amp.

I wouldn't mind getting a pre and power amp setup seperate, just as long as it's tube. Took a look at the Marshall 100/100 and the 50/50 power amp...Heard they were too problematic when I read the reviews on HC...unfortunately, nobody name-dropped a comparable power amp other than VHTs...

Any words of advice?


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 9, 2008)

There is no substitute for a Sunn Model T, it's a beast all it's own


----------



## maat (Sep 10, 2008)

I was hoping nobody'd say that. Crappity crap.


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 10, 2008)

Their reputation comes from the certain tone they produce, that hasn't been replicated. It's just absolute disgusting, snarling, organic mayhem. There are similar amps I'm sure, but it's just one of those things, kind of like with the ADA MP-1, there's nothing quite like it.


----------



## maat (Sep 10, 2008)

"This pedal is one of the only preamps you can buy to suit the more sonic types of metal music (Electric Wizard, Melvins, Isis, Pelican, Sunn ((O, Neurosis, even Converge). It has the gain and versatility to actually "tune" to the resonance of your actual guitar. If used properly you can achieve Sunn Model T, Vintage Orange, Matamp ultra heavy sounds by plugging straight into any ol PA! I run mine into a vintage ampeg with a high headroom clean sound, just tweak in a little more tonal personalization."

AHA!!! The search continues...
Damage Control Demonizer


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 10, 2008)

Eh, those are some tall claims, I'm immediately skeptical 

Worth a shot I suppose, or, you could buy a Matamp or an Orange!


Also, wtf is Doomcore?


----------



## maat (Sep 10, 2008)

"Doomcore" is a tongue-in-cheek portmanteau of my own creation.
Like Ill Nino = "Flamencore"...
Yeah, just went to the DC site...
Damage Control

"Heavy 2" NAILS the tone and aggression I've got in my head. Just need to verify now...



Zepp88 said:


> Eh, those are some tall claims, I'm immediately skeptical
> 
> Worth a shot I suppose, or, you could buy a Matamp or an Orange!
> 
> ...



Ha! That's what this guy said too..

"*Overall Rating




:* 10 
It took a really long time, a lot of research, buying and selling gear, but this is it - I have found my perfect tone. I almost dont want to tell anyone about it because it sounds so great in my setup. As with any of my gear if it was stolen i would find, rape, and murder the one who stole it. If i lost it, no doubt i would buy back. Honestly the only other setup i could consider is like a custom Matamp or modified Sunn or something."

Damage Control Demonizer Preamp: Harmony Central User Reviews

And...if it performs like it does on the vid they have posted on their site...running it through a MesaBoogie 20/20 Poweramp shouldn't prove too difficult.

Interesting indeed...


----------



## petereanima (Sep 10, 2008)

the only substitute for a t-model, is a second t-model. fullstack. to deliver the O)))


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 10, 2008)

ALL HAIL SUNN O)))


----------



## maat (Sep 10, 2008)

DJEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWNNNNNNNNNTTTTTT!!!!!!!
(Repeat and Record for 10+mins.)


----------



## carcass (Oct 21, 2013)

exhuming this old thread, but I found this quite nice sounding pedal and I believe that it can at least bring you very near to the Sunn Amps sounds:

CORRECT SOUND Custom - CORRECT SOUND Custom Shop


----------



## will_shred (Oct 21, 2013)

Maybe something by Verellen amps? Like the skyhammer.


----------



## monkeysuncle (Oct 21, 2013)

Not exactly the same tonally, but you may be able to find a semi-cheap Sunn Beta Lead/Bass/Preamp. I'm playing through a Beta Bass 1x15 combo atm and it gets close .. Not dead on Model T, but close.


----------



## fitterhappier (Oct 21, 2013)

What about Hovercraft amps? Some of their designs, while not 100% based on a model t, will get you into that doom realm


----------



## TemjinStrife (Oct 21, 2013)

fitterhappier said:


> What about Hovercraft amps? Some of their designs, while not 100% based on a model t, will get you into that doom realm



This would be my suggestion. The higher-headroom Andromedas will be close, and I bet you could custom-order one closer to Model T specs. They are big, big into the doom sounds.


----------



## celticelk (Oct 21, 2013)

maat said:


> Damage Control Demonizer



Those are incredibly out of production, and the DC stuff is so in-demand among the cork-sniffing-tone crowd (Damage Control became Strymon, which is the darling of the ambient/P&W/bedroom-guitarist set) that I'd expect any units you might find on the secondary market to be ridiculously overpriced. A Verellen preamp seems like a better option, or maybe one of those Russian Sunn clone preamps that have been seen on Etsy and eBay.


----------



## will_shred (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that the OP is long gone, however this thread is still great for other doom lovers


----------



## sylcfh (Oct 21, 2013)

Kudos to anyone who can tell what song's being played in the video.


----------

